# Plz Plz help to identify the artist



## michaelceaie (Oct 23, 2020)

I bought this oil painting the other day and I tried to indentify this artist by many different ways but no any results.
Please help me out in determining the artist as I like this oil very much and I need to go in-depth for the story behind.
thx. Mike


----------

